# Do nice guys finish last



## prometheus (Nov 13, 2010)

If you've read any of my posts you know my sex life is crap. But you know in the relationship I'm too nice. I clean the house on the weekends, if we eat in it's I who cook, buys the groceries, cleans the dishes after dinner. Fixes her plate, does the laundry on the weekends. I have no friends except my Mountain Bike friends whom I race with on some weekends. I exercise thats my out. 
She has back problems so I massage her back every day. Never do I get a return rub in 6yrs even after a 14hr day at work. I've brought this up before on deaf ears. I use to complain and gripe at her about this but it got me know where. I could go on and on. I dont drink or smoke rather am a expert athlete. Her complaint to me is i spend too much money on fruit and veggies. Or I havnt washed her jeans. I tell her constantly I'm not her friggin b&*^h where she can order me around, it's her responsibility to get dressed in the a.m. No help.
Sex, omg. She's the same lazy person in bed. Might as well go get a doll. I masterbate on occassions to relief my tension or i go bizerk. She says that act makes her sick to think of when I should be making love to her instead of jacking off. Well, gee thats right. My first marriage was 7yrs and NOT, no NOT once during that time did i need to masterbate. Why, because my x took care of my every need and I hers. Divorced because of money not sex.
Now I have to masterbate to either prime myself up for cold sex to please her or relieve myself. Really! What is such a turn off about oral to her. I mean years ago i couldnt keep her head from between my legs. Now I do believe she would vomit if i forced her to go down on me. Now she complains of TMJ problems. Well, it's been a year since that last crappy BJ I had from her now theres no hope at all. Heck, i could do continue to go without oral if she would at least do something besides laying there. Rub me, pull me up to her breasts and let me get between them, act like you want me. Dress up, something. I'm near my end folks. Not sure how much longer this will last. I feel she will commit adultery or I will if the situation presents itself. I mean come on she has to be dis satisfied as me. Seems like if you love someone you will want to please them. I think I'm falling out of love with her by force.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounds like you are a healthy testosterone driven athlete and she sounds like a depressed lazy women with MANY health problems. Sorry to be so bleak, I would see no hope of this getting any better unless SHE did some changing. Since you can not change HER, you can only change yourself - in hopes she will have the will & desire to change herself to keep the marraige. 

If you are too much of a NICE Guy, there is a TON of help on this board for you. Look for posts by Big Bad Wolf, MEM - go in the Men's Clubhouse forum & look around.


----------



## prometheus (Nov 13, 2010)

will do, thanks.


----------



## Soccerdad (Oct 9, 2010)

Women like that are the reason married men have girlfriends. I'd consider getting one.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

What, other than misery and exploitation, are you getting out of this arrangement? Is she making you a more complete, better person? If she's just a chronic, complaining, vampire of an American princess who thinks her duties ended when she said, "I do", why keep her around? You have x number of days left on this planet and you can spend them being happy or being miserable.


----------



## Country Apple (Nov 7, 2010)

How I wish my husband would do one of the things you do for your wife! I never understand when women don't have sex with their men. It's part of marriage and something that both people need. Give her a copy of "The proper care & feeding of husbands" chapter 6 really describes what your frustrated about and why women need to listen and do something about it.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Why are you married? You can do better by yourself.


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

talk to her. lay it on the line...tell her your needs, tell her what you expect, that a marriage is not a one sided deal in any of the aspects, and demand her fair share, in the bedroom also.


----------

